# Poisonous Plants



## lucy (Sep 22, 2010)

Does anyone have a list of poisonous plants that goats should avoid?


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Hope this site helps :thumb:

http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/goatlist.html


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

speaking of poisonous plants... my two girls, when ever I let them out into the rest of the yard.... both at some point run over and grab a leaf from my rhodie! so fast that I cant stop them....
Obviously, one leaf is not enough to make them sick... cause they have done it several times.. I think they just like to get a rise out of me... see me running and flayling my arms... and trying to grad
the leaf from their mouth ... etc. BAD GOATIES~


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

lol....they are quick! Which is why the rhodedendrons that were here when we bought the place 14 years ago "disappeared" before I got my goats.


----------

